# How much exercise does a toy poodle need



## Toy poodlelvr

[/FO would a 30 min walk in the morning and45min to1h and a lot of indoor exercise is enough for a toy (oversized,maybe I hope) poodle


----------



## cheshirekat7

In my experience, yes. Toy poodles can get the exercise they need from playing inside and going for brief walks - even just 30 minutes a day should be enough. Do you have a fenced yard they can run around in? If you do, even better. My toys didn't even need to go for walks every day, they got plenty of exercise just running around the garden. However, if you don't have a yard, then that's still fine.


----------



## Qarza

My toys don't go out for walks every day. Some days my health is not up to it. But I do take them for rides in the car to give them the stimuli. They love that. Otherwise they run about the house, up and down the stairs and they have a yard they can go in if the want. More often than not, they are asleep by me. They do have daily zoomies that last up to 10 minutes and burn heaps of energy. The zoomies take up the whole house, many times over. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fjm

My oversize toy gets two walks a day, totalling around 2 - 3 hours. Most of the time is off leash, so she can run zoomies, play with the other dogs, sniff, paddle in the river, look for mice and rabbits, and generally have fun. It is important to consider both physical exercise and mental stimulation - if you do a lot of fun training and brain games, your dog will probably need less exercise. If most of their stimulation comes through walks, they will need longer, more interesting, walks.


----------

